# 12 Lead EKG



## annamsgibbs (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone clarify for me regarding 12 lead EKG's done by a Physician's office who is also doing the OV?  MCare rep advised our billers that we need to have a prescription for the 12 lead EKG.  Why would we write a script to ourselves if the info is already in the plan to do a 12 lead EKG.


----------



## kathymoon (Nov 13, 2007)

I have never had to have a prescription for an EKG.  We do EKG's in the office all the time.  (Maybe there is something needed for specific insurance companies.)  It is a common office procedure, so why would they need a prescription?


----------



## mrssnail (Nov 16, 2007)

The patient is there for an office visit and the decision is made to do an EKG, we have never needed a script. The physician just documents the order to do the EKG, signs the tracing with their assessment to agree or modify what the EKG results were and thats it. Think you only need a script if you are performing EKG's requested from an outside practice who maybe doesnt own the equiptment to provide the service?


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 17, 2007)

The order alone is probably sufficient; your CMS rep probably just got her terminology confused.  I'd get her contact info. and clarify, just to be sure.


----------

